# Tessa (Germanys Nesxt Topmodel) in der FHM



## mixara (18 Feb. 2009)

Hallo,

der neue Star der Klumschen Castingshow ist ja ohne Zweifel "Zicke" Tessa. vor dem Casting hat sie ja bereits bei der FHM-Wahl zur Nachbarin des Jahres mitgemacht, wie ich hier gelesen habe. Hat jemand von Tessa diese oder gerne auch andere Bilder als Model??


----------



## Buterfly (18 Feb. 2009)

Bitte stelle solch ein Anfrage, das nächste mal im Requestbereich!
Damit dir solche individuellen Wünsche erfüllt werden, solltest du dich davor etwas am Board engagieren. In etwa 20 Beiträge beträgt die Mindestanzahl, bevor von uns versucht wird einen Request zu erfüllen

Von dem FHM Shooting wird es hier keine Bilder geben, da Bilder aus der FHM laut Regeln nicht erlaubt sind.


----------



## lechz (25 Feb. 2009)

Hat den jemand das "Tessa stript! Nackt im Kornfeld" Video das auf Bild.de gepostet wurde? Ist ja mittlerweile überall gelöscht und ich war natürlich zu spät! Willmasehen!

Wär cool, danke!


----------



## mixara (20 März 2009)

Gab es nicht auch mal Gerüchte um ein angebliches Porno??? 

Hat denn nicht noch jemand Bilder voN tessa?


----------



## king1401 (21 März 2009)

@mixara

sorry wenn ich frage aber hast du dir die mühe gemacht mal die regeln zu lesen ?
glaube ehr nicht oder

wegen pornobildchen kann ein forum eben mal dicht gemacht werden
auch grössere seiten haben deswegen ärger

das fhm und playboy bilder und änliche magazine
in foren verboten sind lisgt an den klagen die dann zimlich schnell einflatern
wenn mann solche bilder in foren findet

hatte bis zum absturtz ja auch ein eigenes forum aber habe auch gesehen wie 1a seiten
von klagen erschlagen wurden

eine fanseite mit riesen forum samelt zb seit knapp 2 jahren geld 
der betreiber muss 250 000 € zahlen wegen verbotener bilder auf der seite


das waren nichtmnal fhm bilder sondern pressefotos


----------

